
Show HN: Buttercal – Sunrise Calendar Meet, Back from the Dead - zvanness
https://buttercal.com/
======
bernardhalas
My first thought - I don't get it. I send 1-5 emails for scheduling? Of what?

Then later I got it. Do you differ from doodle in any way?

